# Best of the best...



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

If you were purchasing your next puppy, who would your dream breeder be?? I love the dogs of Angel Maltese... I know of a woman on a yorkie board that has an Angel Maltese girl that is just stunning... Who would you guys pick?
Jess


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yorktesemomma_@Aug 9 2005, 04:30 PM
> *If you were purchasing your next puppy, who would your dream breeder be?? I love the dogs of Angel Maltese... I know of a woman on a yorkie board that has an Angel Maltese girl that is just stunning...  Who would you guys pick?
> Jess
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88824*


[/QUOTE]

Well i would have to say your puppy has the cutest little face.

I really don't know. I like my breader a lot. There was on lady I found two years before i made up my mind but i Just could not locate her number and she did not have a website. I saw her puppies and they were so pretty. I'm very happy with my chelsey i would not trade her for anything.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you!!  Tater still has that puppy face... She isn't a very well bred maltese, but she really is a cutie.. A very happy little girl! I wouldn't trade either of my girls for anything either, but when the time comes, I reallllly want an Angel Maltese girl.... The price tag is high though, so it will definitely be a while!
Jess

p.s. Your Chelsey is adorable! I just love malts!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've seen their website. They are very cute! I haven't really ever looked at any of the really really good breeders because I know I couldn't afford them. I have seen SeaBreeze Maltese website. They are really cute!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

SeaBreeze is another one I like... They aren't very far from me either! I don't really know what her puppies go for though... I just know I'll have to save up for a while before we decide to get another maltese....








Jess


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yorktesemomma_@Aug 9 2005, 04:28 PM
> *SeaBreeze is another one I like... They aren't very far from me either!  I don't really know what her puppies go for though... I just know I'll have to save up for a while before we decide to get another maltese....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Where are you located? Nikki's breeder is in the St. Louis area.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm right near St. Louis!!!!!!








I didn't even know there were good breeders around here!! Would you mind giving me her info (you can email me if you want)??? I'd love to keep it handy!
Jess


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just PMed you her contact info.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I woul love a pup from Always Maltese or Rhapsody Maltese







but we dont live anywhere near them. I love their sites, the pups are stunning!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 9 2005, 04:17 PM
> *I've seen their website.  They are very cute!  I haven't really ever looked at any of the really really good breeders because I know I couldn't afford them.  I have seen SeaBreeze Maltese website.  They are really cute!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88842*


[/QUOTE]
I was looking at the available pups, and I was so excited because there were some cute babies born 7-16, but then I noticed that the year was 2000!!!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

My favorite Maltese is the very next dog or puppy I see. I love them all!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Probably Divine Maltese.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I love my breeder, Ruby came from Cher Chien Maltese but her lineage is Chrisman Maltese. We will go back to her for our second little girl for sure!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Crisman would be on my list. Also Rhaphsody and Joyce Watkins if she is still breeding.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Every breeder has nice dogs and some not so nice dogs. Just because you are going to a well known breeder does not guarantee you will get the same quality puppy as someone else. *Disclaimer: This has nothing to do with the breeders mentioned in this thread - just general comments.*

You have to know what you are looking for and what you want. Let the breeder know and he or she will find the best fit for you. You have to understand and learn about the bloodlines and the breeding programs of the breeders.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Sep 1 2005, 11:26 PM
> *Every breeder has nice dogs and some not so nice dogs.  Just because you are going to a well known breeder does not guarantee you will get the same quality puppy as someone else.
> 
> You have to know what you are looking for and what you want.  Let the breeder know and he or she will find the best fit for you.  You have to understand and learn about the bloodlines and the breeding programs of the breeders.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96341*


[/QUOTE]

Charmypoo, To help us all understand this... what would make a dog "not so nice"? Would it just be things like bite or size? Wouldn't they still be breeding one or two champions to produce the puppy? And since he/she is just for a pet, the most important thing would be breeding from healthy parents rather than champion potential, etc. ????


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 2 2005, 06:13 AM
> *Charmypoo, To help us all understand this... what would make a dog "not so nice"? Would it just be things like bite or size? Wouldn't they still be breeding one or two champions to produce the puppy? And since he/she is just for a pet, the most important thing would be breeding from healthy parents rather than champion potential, etc.  ????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96364*


[/QUOTE]

*DISCLAIMER: The following has nothing to do with the breeders mentioned in this post. I am making general comments.*

"Not So Nice" includes both physical appearance and health. As you know already, sometimes even when two champion parents are bred, the result is a pet quality Maltese and sometimes .. there are health problems (in both show and pet quality Maltese).


----------

